
Show HN: Per-directory Sublime Text (syntax specific) settings (like .htaccess) - TechHawk
https://packagecontrol.io/packages/SuperSettings
======
git-pull
This is pretty cool. I like the concept of being able to nail down stylistic
stuff in a declarative config, in project. Big advocate of it. Especially in
open source or on team projects where we want consistency and a programmer may
need to do quick touchups. This allows them to open their edit up and hit the
ground running without getting indentation mixed up.

There is a popular tool around that handles _general_ style settings across
editors and projects.

What makes this different from something like EditorConfig? Anything sublime-
specific that your tool provides?

[http://editorconfig.org/](http://editorconfig.org/)

~~~
TechHawk
Thank you very much for your feedback!

I absolutely agree with you! This is one of the main reasons why I created
_SuperSettings_.

I am aware of EditorConfig and I think the greatest strength of it is the
ability to configure different editors with one cross-editor configuration
file. However, it's greatest strength is also a weakness since it handles,
like you correctly said, only _general_ style settings. For example, an
important thing for me was the ability to configure the rulers in Sublime
Text, which EditorConfig can't do. _SuperSettings_ allows you to configure
_any_ Sublime Text setting, so you can, for example, have different color
themes for different folders.

~~~
eivarv
Doesn't Sublime Text already support this on a per-project basis, i.e. the
"settings"-section in ´.sublime-project´ files?

~~~
TechHawk
Not fully, you cannot configure syntax specific settings (settings for
different markup/programming language files) in ".sublime-project" files, only
globally. Also, for ".sublime-project" files to work, you need to add the
project to Sublime Text's project list. I wanted something more flexible...

